# French Aire Drama! 1:30 am Someone Banging on side of van!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

After setting off from Cheshire last Week. We managed to get to Calais Via Eurotunnel in 8 hours.

Even though the M6 and M1 were both closed. That and in high winds, we saw many fallen trees. On one occasion, having diverted back away from Stoke, Mrs. TM had to get out of the van and pull the branches back on a fallen tree so I could pass.

Anyway, we got to Eurotunnel, went straight on an earlier than booked train and arrived in Calais. We tried to find the New Aire at Calais (Marck) but failed.

So we headed for Grande Fort Phillipe. Pulled up alongside the only other motorhome by the estuary with the tide out and had some supper and a couple of beers. I had kept the font window blind open and was watching the tide come in. Normally I don't bother but with the tidal surge warning, I was keeping a look out whilst Mrs TM had drifted off. The sea came in quick as normal and I noticed it was quite high.

Around 1:30am, I was still awake and suddenly someone knocked hard on the side of the van. As it was not the door, I initially just ignored it. Then within a few seconds, more bangs. I got up, nowty, thinking it was drunks, kids or resentful residents. Looked out of the window and shouted to a guy who looked like a Vagrant. He was waving his arms about and shouting. I looked down and saw he had a dog. *

"en deux heures"
"l'eau" (pointing to the quayside)

Then gesturing his hand to just above his dog!

As I looked out of the front of the van, I saw the water was now lapping over the sides.

I thanked the man I initially thought to be a baddy!.

We got dressed, sorted out and decided to raise the alarm with our other Neighbour who had not heard or ignored our Sauveur Français.

Took some time to raise him. But after some horn tooting and banging on the hab door. He opened up somewhat bleary eyed.

Was that you?
Did you Stay/Move off?

We headed around to Gravelines to a sign showing Aire outside the Gendarmerie (we like risk 8) ) But i was just an Empty / fill point. So we parked up in a Car Park in the Centre of Gravelines, never can find the Aire. Did not want to travel to far after a beer or two.

Anyway, just goes to show, not every disturbance comes with malicious intentions. *it was the well kept and groomed dog that made me think better of him!. Glad I did not send The Wife out with the Baseball bats.

TM


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

That was lucky. Its always tempting to fear the worst but often its just someone trying to help.
We always try to look on the brightside. So glad you came to no harm !

Dogs are always a gve away. Ours are always better groomed than their owners


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trev

As well as TAFS and METARS you should carry Tidetables  :lol: 

Glad you survived the first night :wink:  

The METAR here at 2230Z is giving Vis 200m, RVR on RWY 27 550m Freezing Fog and cloudbase of 100'.

Just my weather to exercise my judgement skills instead of cruising around in the sunshine - boring :wink:  

Geoff


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: French Aire Drama! 1:30 am Someone Banging on side of va*



teemyob said:


> After setting off from Cheshire last Week. We managed to get to Calais Via Eurotunnel in 8 hours.
> 
> Even though the M6 and M1 were both closed. That and in high winds, we saw many fallen trees. On one occasion, having diverted back away from Stoke, Mrs. TM had to get out of the van and pull the branches back on a fallen tree so I could pass.
> 
> ...


Glad all turned out ok. You must have driven past the aire at Gravelines to get to the drop off point by the gendamerie.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Trev
> 
> As well as TAFS and METARS ..... The METAR here at 2230Z is giving Vis 200m, RVR on RWY 27 550m


Translate please, Geoff :? It all sounds a bit Polish to me :lol:

Glad all was well TM otherwise you might have floated back to England.

Jed


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jedi said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Trev
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/METAR

http://en.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TAFS - Terminak Aerodrome Forcasts

METAR - METeorological Aerodrome/Airport Report

It was aimed at TM, who is an aviator (of sorts - brave really - goes around without an engine - and near mountains ), who will know what they mean. 

This time he was nearly a submariner :wink: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

No engine?  Lunacy, sheer lunacy! 8O


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> No engine?  Lunacy, sheer lunacy! 8O


No ambition you see - they rely on the winds of fortune to take them up in the world and without that it is all downhill :roll: :lol:

Geoff (ducking behind the parapet)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That gliding/soaring lark -- seems like a lot of hot air to me! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lucky escape Trev.

IT is worth bearing in mind when parking up right by the sea.

I think I posted on here a couple of years ago about a possible high tide when we were wilding next to a beach near Cherbourg.

I didnt move though but woke up with seaweed around the wheels.

One spot we wild at on the Isle of Arran is very vunerable to to storm surges with spring tides and can be under three feet of water in the right (or wrong) conditions.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

If you don't start of with a engine then you don't have to worry with one failing!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Lucky escape Trev.
> 
> IT is worth bearing in mind when parking up right by the sea.
> 
> ...


A wise warning.

It always surprises me how many people cannot read the indications of whether the tide is ebbing of flooding and which was the last high tide mark, the effect of a waxing or waning moon or even whether the wind is on- or off-shore.

Those that cannot should park higher up from the shoreline.

Barry, it is not so much of a problem for you - you can go for the milk and papers in the dinghy :lol:

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

flyinghigh said:


> If you don't start of with a engine then you don't have to worry with one failing!!


If you have 2+ then you have much less worry


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

NO statistically! you are twice as likely to have a engine failure :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

flyinghigh said:


> NO statistically! you are twice as likely to have a engine failure :lol:


Agreed, but 'statistically' an single engine failure in a single-engined aircraft produces the result of 100% 'likelihood' of descent.

An single engine failure in a multi-engine aircraft has 100% result of the ability to climb (unless below V1 on take-off.

Now back to sea-level (using QNH,of course) to keep on topic :wink:

Geoff

For those about to ask - QNH is the altimeter setting referenced to sea level


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It can also happen on a river aire.
It was a very nice mid summer day and we were on the old Brantom aire in France when we were warned than due to heavy rain expected up river, that the river would probably flood and overspill into the aire.
Well, about 50 vans quickly scrambled, and moved back to the upper level, only two unoccupied vans remained.
When their owners returned, I bet they thought they had B O or the pox :lol: 
Anyway,it rained overnight and the aire did flood out to about 8 or 9 inches of water. Had we not moved, we would have been caught in that. 
The strange thing was the flood came from the road above and not the river :lol:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,



I hope you had your gas detector swiched on as well just in case.


norm


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I was on a motorbike holiday and in Dresden and the flooding of the region caused firstly the basement in the hotel to flood even though we were a couple of miles away from the river Elbe - thankfully the bikes were on a raised carpark level


----------

